
Facebook is shutting down Moments; here’s how to save all your photos - ccnafr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/24/facebook-is-shutting-down-moments-heres-how-to-save-all-your-photos/
======
kiwijamo
When did Facebook become a photo storage service? I’ve always saw it as just a
place to share some photos (which are also backed up elsewhere).

~~~
lowercased
moments was odd. i never saw it promoted on facebook proper, but noticed it
was very similar to a startup project i was involved in years ago. was always
surprised it wasn't promoted.

------
ct0
Users must not be providing enough PPI to keep the lights on.

------
moonbug
What's Moments?

~~~
invalidusernam3
I had also never heard of it.
[https://www.facebook.com/moments/](https://www.facebook.com/moments/) and
[https://www.facebook.com/moments/videos/456413551192068/](https://www.facebook.com/moments/videos/456413551192068/)

------
hema_n
What are these Moments?

